# Rat breathing extremely hard and lost weight and appetite. HELP!



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi everyone
Anyone's reply would be highly appreciated
My rat was wheezing and making clicking sound and being a little lethargic after playing on the cold floor in this winter (i am stupid i allowed him).i am watching him for like one week. During the first five days he was wheezing, making clicking sound,being a little lethargic. Though he was eating and drinking very normally. 
Now from the past 2 days he has stopped wheezing and making a very quite and rare clicking sound now. i thought he was healing BUT then he lost weight all of a sudden and his bones are literally visible. He is breathing very very heavily and his breathing is making him look like he is vibrating .he is eating less and drinking less too. Pls tell me what i should do. Should i give him him amoxicillin?


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

To be honest I'd say get him to a vet, most rats have a bit of chub on them and it's really not normal to see their bones. It might be that antibiotics will help, but it sounds like he's getting worse and worse so I wouldn't hesitate here.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I would get him on Baytril and Amox/Doxy if possible. Rats go downhill super fast, so its never a good idea to wait when they get ill. Amoxicillin can help, but I've never had luck combating respiratory illnesses with doxy or amox (or clavamox) alone. Usually I combine doxy and baytril to get the best results, but in any case I usually find that Baytril, being a strong general antibiotic, gets the best results in the quickest amount of time.


As for letting him play on the cold floor, that wouldn't make him ill. My rats live in my basement and play on the cold floor daily, not to mention that they actually live down here in pretty cold temperatures. This doesn't ruffle them at all, and I've had rats get sick in any temperature (most of my rats actually seem to fall ill during the summer). URI's are caused by bacteria, so however he contracted it, you'll want to put him on a good general antibiotic as soon as possible.


In the meantime, I would go ahead and dose him with the amox. I'd also provide easy to eat, enticing liquid foods like meat baby food (which has gotten many of my girls through illnesses - they'll eat it when they won't eat anything else, and besides helping to keep up their strength it also has a high water content, preventing dehydration). You can even try hand-feeding some food and water, as I know that my girls are always more likely to eat when sick if I hand food to them rather than leaving it in their cage.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Even if you do have antibiotics, I would still take him to the vets ASAP because he sounds like he is in a very bad way and may die without extra help. They will be able to give him fluids if he is dehydrated and maybe a shot to help open his airways. It will perk him up and help him get his appetite faster.

I've had rats on the brink of death and then perk up and start eating after a vet visit. Infact just yesterday one of my rats wasn't eating and drinking and she was breathing heavily. I took her to the vets and they gave her fluids. Today she is eating and drinking again so I can't sress this enough: get him to the vets; it could be the difference between life and death.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Just to add, rats suck in their sides when they're in a lot of pain, this will also make them look thinner. I'm mentioning this just in case his weight turns out to be the same but you're seeing ribs. I second Fu-INie and Lunchy, please take him to a vet. It sounds like something is happening internally, and might not be only a URI.


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

Milicrooks said:


> Hi everyone
> Anyone's reply would be highly appreciated
> My rat was wheezing and making clicking sound and being a little lethargic after playing on the cold floor in this winter (i am stupid i allowed him).i am watching him for like one week. During the first five days he was wheezing, making clicking sound,being a little lethargic. Though he was eating and drinking very normally.
> Now from the past 2 days he has stopped wheezing and making a very quite and rare clicking sound now. i thought he was healing BUT then he lost weight all of a sudden and his bones are literally visible. He is breathing very very heavily and his breathing is making him look like he is vibrating .he is eating less and drinking less too. Pls tell me what i should do. Should i give him him amoxicillin?


thanq so much guys. I am taking him to vet this evening.lets hope nothing's wrong


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you and your ratttie.


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

Milicrooks said:


> Hi everyone
> Anyone's reply would be highly appreciated
> My rat was wheezing and making clicking sound and being a little lethargic after playing on the cold floor in this winter (i am stupid i allowed him).i am watching him for like one week. During the first five days he was wheezing, making clicking sound,being a little lethargic. Though he was eating and drinking very normally.
> Now from the past 2 days he has stopped wheezing and making a very quite and rare clicking sound now. i thought he was healing BUT then he lost weight all of a sudden and his bones are literally visible. He is breathing very very heavily and his breathing is making him look like he is vibrating .he is eating less and drinking less too. Pls tell me what i should do. Should i give him him amoxicillin?


i have uploaded a vid of my rat. Pls see and read description. And then tell what it might be. Thanku

https://youtu.be/XNDoKYtUY8I


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Milicrooks said:


> i have uploaded a vid of my rat. Pls see and read description. And then tell what it might be. Thanku
> 
> https://youtu.be/XNDoKYtUY8I




He's definitely breathing hard (and using his abdomen, which is always a pretty extreme sign in my books), but in this case I can't tell if its respiratory or something else. You can certainly give AB's a shot, but unfortunately when rats get ill they tend to have several general symptoms, things which your own rat is displaying (lethargy, more abdominal breathing, a quicker respiratory rate). For example, when my girl Shadow passed last year she had exactly the same symptoms as your guy. I took her in to the vets and got her on some Baytril and Doxy, but unfortunately she passed just a day later. I then got her necropsied and it turned out that her adrenal glands has spontaneously hemorrhaged, something that I was told is relatively common in Wister rats. Other than a bit of lethargy, less interest in easting (culminating in no interest in eating a few hours before death), and an increased respiratory rate she seemed fine just hours before (her symptoms started 3 days before she passed). Of course, that was only how she seemed on the outside and unfortunately there was nothing we could do.




Something I don't have experience with but that can also cause similar symptoms in rats is heart failure. I've never experienced this, but from what I've read you get similar symptoms to respiratory infections (and it would fit in line with your rat hanging on for several days - all my respiratory infection rats have either improved with medications or quickly gotten worse).




But like others have said, a vet is really your best choice here. We can guess, but so many rat illnesses have similar symptoms that there's no way we can tell for sure.


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

Shadow <3 said:


> Milicrooks said:
> 
> 
> > i have uploaded a vid of my rat. Pls see and read description. And then tell what it might be. Thanku
> ...


thank you so much. 
I think the vet is too busy today. He has got many appointments he said. So i I'll be taking him tomorrow.i will give him baytril with amoxillin i guess until then. Even i think it could be a heart desease. My poor fellow.


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

I went to the vet. He said that it appears to be the initial stage of pneumonia but it is not critical so it could be controlled by antibiotics.he gave me baytril and amoxillin. If this doesnt work he told me to give baytril with doxycycline. If that doesnt work. There are two more antibiotics to try. He also suggested for an x ray to be assured that its not chf but marble(my rat) just wont sit on one place. 
But he says he is sure its not chf as marble would already have been gone if it was chf. Also many symptoms of chf are not shown by marble. 
I think having pneumonia is better than chf right? 
Problem right now is that he doesn't want to have his antibiotics. I would give him with a needle less injection but he would just run and tilt his head and wont take them even with yogurt. 
Any idea? 
I will tell if i see any improvements
Thanq very much for help guys!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh dear, pneumonia really sucks (but it is treatable, so thats good) 


Good thing you caught it now, because I've had rats go from healthy to deaths door within hours due to severe cases of viral pneumonia. My method of giving antibiotics to a sick rat is to mix it with treats like you do, but my trick is to use the holy grail of rat treats: meat baby food!'



I'm not kidding, this treat is the absolute best in every single one of my rats minds (well, chocolate ice cream ranks a bit higher, but dairy and antibiotics don't always mix well). Its so good that they'll take anything mixed in it, from mild doxy (which they're okay with) to biter baytril (which they despise).


The best thing to do in my experience is to first feed a small bit of the treat WITHOUT any medicine. You want the rat to think "hey its treat time!" and to eat the entire dose without question.


If I were you, I'd buy several flavors of meat baby food. Let him eat some baby food, and when he starts wolfing it down take it away and give him the laced dose. Meat baby food is both smelly and strong tasting, so chances are he'll eat the medicated dose without issue.




(As a side note, its best not to give antibiotics with yogurt due to some of them being less effective when given with dairy. I don't think this applies to Baytril, but it definitely applies to doxy. I also find that yogurt and other "sweet" foods are bad at covering the taste of medicine, and your much better off with something savory like meat).


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

Shadow <3 said:


> Oh dear, pneumonia really sucks (but it is treatable, so thats good) [img= class=inlineimg]http://www.ratforum.com/images/smilies/sad.gif[/img]
> 
> 
> Good thing you caught it now, because I've had rats go from healthy to deaths door within hours due to severe cases of viral pneumonia. My method of giving antibiotics to a sick rat is to mix it with treats like you do, but my trick is to use the holy grail of rat treats: meat baby food!'
> ...


going to buy baby food and other treats right now!! 
Thanks


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

Going to shop baby food and other treats right now!!! 
Thankss


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

Guys wth
I m so freaked out right now
Marble started breathing with his mouth all of a sudden and running all over the place. What to do?!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh no, poor little guy 

Unfortunantly the only thing you can really do in these situations is make sure the rat is in a quite place and wait it out. Mouth breathing is quite serious in rats, as they are obligate nose breathers (which is why they can breath while eating) and won't breath out of their mouths unless they can't get enough oxygen. And the soapy movements is mania associated with not being able to intake enough oxygen, something that's quite terrifying for any animal.

Some people would tell you to put the rat in a steamy room, but since onemonia has to do with fluid in the lungs I think it would only make it worse.


How's the little guy doing now? The thing with pneumonia is it hits hard and it hits fast. He's been waiting several days for treatment, and antibiotics aren't miracle dugs. They don't take effect right away, and especially something as bad as pnemonia is going to take a toll on the rat's body.

Since its daytime, I'd take him back to the vet and request he be placed in an oxygen tank. If you can afford to keep him there over night, the oxygen tank will make breathing easier while the antibiotics take effect (vet staff should continue to care for him during the night).


Here's hoping he's still hanging in there


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

He was breathing with his mouth for like 15 minutes and then continued breathing normally. I have seen slight improvement in him. But no improvement in breathing. I may talk to the vet and ask him if they need to take care of him in night


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Is there a 24 hr emergency pet hospital that takes rats? I would be ready for transport any minute if the situation gets worse. That means get a little carrying container ready together with the things you may want to bring to the vet. How is he doing today?


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

I have an awesome news. I forgot to post. First of all, THANK YOU guys very much for helping me out. Baytril plus amoxicillin is working very well and he is getting better at full pace. Even the vet was surprised to see his good condition(i took him to the vet a day after when he was breathing with his mouth. He guessed the reason behind this could be sudden exercise). 
Anyway, he is jumping, playing,eating very very well. A very little bit lethargic but its only been 3 or 4 days since antibiotics. there is no improvement in laboured breathing and he is wheezing a little but the vet says it will be okay in a week or so.
And unfortunately there is no 24/7 animal hospital here. Not even decently far than me. Man i hate india for this. But I'm glad there wasn't any emergency. 

At last, thanks to all who replied. Marble is fine because of you guys. 
And a last question... Do i need to give him antibiotics for his whole life and with this day and night routine??


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm so happy Marble is doing better!

I haven't had rats with pneumonia or an Upper Respiratory infection before so I don't want to give false information out. Though, having had to take antibiotics myself, I can say that you won't need to give them for the rest of Marble's life. There should be a set amount of time you give them for no more no less otherwise the infection will get stronger and antibiotics become less effective the next time. I think the usual timespan is two weeks (I'm guessing but in your case, I may be wrong). Maybe your vet can clarify that for you? Or if someone made the suggestion on here can tell you the duration.

I hope he continues getting better, and I hope you're feeling better too. It's a stressful time whenever our pets are ill.


----------



## Milicrooks (Jan 16, 2018)

Kelsbels said:


> I'm so happy Marble is doing better!
> 
> I haven't had rats with pneumonia or an Upper Respiratory infection before so I don't want to give false information out. Though, having had to take antibiotics myself, I can say that you won't need to give them for the rest of Marble's life. There should be a set amount of time you give them for no more no less otherwise the infection will get stronger and antibiotics become less effective the next time. I think the usual timespan is two weeks (I'm guessing but in your case, I may be wrong). Maybe your vet can clarify that for you? Or if someone made the suggestion on here can tell you the duration.
> 
> I hope he continues getting better, and I hope you're feeling better too. It's a stressful time whenever our pets are ill.


thanks! Marble is doing great and i can finally die in peace xD. I will go for a last visit to the vet to get him checked and ask about antibiotics.


----------

